# Does anyone know where this dog came from?



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I stole these pics from Evilsfink lol but I was amazed at the beauty of this dog. Does anyone know anything about this dog?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Bump this up I know everyone is sleeping right now But I am not lolol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I am not sure David, but he is a purdy boy for sure.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

He was at the recent FLORIDA APBT show, he reminds me of Lux. Gorgeous markings and proportions.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hmmmm, I do agree with you, now that I look at him, I wanna say I have seen him at a show here in TX, but I could be wrong. I hope someone can help you though.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Maybe Doug can see this thread and help out lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I do know him hang on let me link you to his owner on GD. He was a member here but was ran off unfortunately. Captain Jack is a fine looking dog and a favorite of mine.

http://www.game-dog.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32262

Here is a link to him on GP if your not on GD
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/15052-captain-jack-sparrow-criticism-welcomed.html


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ahhh that's right, I have seen this dog. He is very nice. Thanks Holly


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Holly thanks for the info  I am not allowed back on GD lol I wonder how he is bred? He is a beauty..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

His Grand sire is Throwing Knuckles, he has Colby as well as some other lines I am unfamiliar with. They are scattered names so I don't know what lines the portray to, someone who knows the lines better may know the names. His ped is on GD.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

He's a Pitter staffy pretty much kind of scatter bred .. The owner of that dog is on game dog. Here's his pedigree


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh my. He reminds me of Clyde and Mae all mixed together.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sadie said:


> He's a Pitter staffy pretty much kind of scatter bred .. The owner of that dog is on game dog. Here's his pedigree


OMG look at all that crap she has at the bottom of her screen!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I get bored easily I need a bunch of icons on my tool bar to click on when I get bored your so funny Holly!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I go crazy with more than my yahoo messenger showing lmao. I love screen shots, its a secret look into another persons computer world


----------



## Cindy1979 (Mar 17, 2011)

Beautiful..but a bit skinny i think. It's that normal?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Cindy1979 said:


> Beautiful..but a bit skinny i think. It's that normal?


Yes it is not skinny it is very well conditioned. Rib is ok. To much back bone or hip bones are an unhealthy dog. As a dog that is slim but has obvious muscle tone is conditioned.


----------



## carly (Mar 20, 2011)

*question?*

I think the dog is beautiful but one of mine was taken for looking the same way a little rib and there was nothing I could do to get her to gain around them but thats not why I came on here I was told that there was a site that I could go to and order a test kit for my dogs to get them registered does any one know about that?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

carly said:


> I think the dog is beautiful but one of mine was taken for looking the same way a little rib and there was nothing I could do to get her to gain around them but thats not why I came on here I was told that there was a site that I could go to and order a test kit for my dogs to get them registered does any one know about that?


No there are no DNA kits that can register your dog. DNA testing to tell a dogs breed is all BS and doesn't work and DNA testing through registries is for dogs already registered. With out the papers from the breeder you can not register your dog.


----------

